# Dr. Barnhouse



## Hamalas (Jan 28, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea where to post this so I'm just putting it here. Is Dr. Barnhouse reformed? I had assumed so b/c of his connection with Tenth Pres. but I am reading his 4 vol. exposition of Romans and see some things that cause me to doubt. Granted I've only read the first 12 pages!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2008)

He was basically a dispensationalist from what I understand, although reformed in soteriology.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 28, 2008)

Barnhouse was Reformed in Soteriology, but was not Reformed in his view of the covenant and of eschatology. He lived in a time when the Westminster Standards were not as revered in the United Presbyterian Church... thus 10th's eventual move into the PCA. 

He has many other little peculiarities about him such as:
-trichotomy
-gap theory
-premil
-dispensational

My favorite in the Romans commentary is his view that the Holy Spirit brought the Gospel to Rome apart form a Gospel preacher!

All that to say, Dr. Barnhouse was my introduction to Christianity and the Reformed faith. His sermons are powerful presentations of the Gospel of free grace! 

You can also see some of his influence on Boice as well... think premil!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 28, 2008)

I listened to him for quite awhile. He is definately not reformed. He reccomended the Scofield Bible.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 28, 2008)

To me Donald Grey Barnhouse is somewhat enigmatic. He studied under R. A. Torrey (a dispensationalist) at (what is now) Biola, circa 1915-1916, then studied some at Princeton, leaving in 1917 to join the army. Eventually he earned a ThM at Eastern Baptist Theol. Seminary circa 1925. He accepted the pulpit at Tenth Presbyterian. in 1927.

He was considered a conservative, a fundamentalist, and part of the Neo-evangelical movement. He remained a Premillennialist and a moderate dispensationalist. Barnhouse died in 1960. As you know, Jim Boice took that pulpit in 1968. Boice was also a Premillennialist, but not a dispensationalist. I wouldn't call Barnhouse Reformed.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 28, 2008)

Reformed in soteriology.


----------



## JM (Jan 28, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I listened to him for quite awhile. He is definately not reformed. He reccomended the Scofield Bible.



James got me listening to him.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 28, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Barnhouse was Reformed in Soteriology, but was not Reformed in his view of the covenant and of eschatology. He lived in a time when the Westminster Standards were not as revered in the United Presbyterian Church... thus 10th's eventual move into the PCA.
> ...


 
Questions: 

So they were a congregation in the UPCNA prior to 1958 and then the UPCUSA from 1958-1978?

How did they manage to bail out of the UP without having their property taken? 

Was it anything similar to Coral Ridge? (Coral Ridge voted to leave, notified the presbytery, and offered the property. The presbytery dismissed them with a blessing, and allowed the church to keep the property, as the presbytery did not have the finances to keep up the property had they elected to take it).


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 28, 2008)

So do you think it would be good to read his exposition on Romans? Especially in light of the covenantal content.


----------



## JM (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't mind most of his works, his dispensationalism is easy to spot and his Calvinism is solid.


----------

